# Shaving soap



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone make it? I was talking with a church member today who buys my soap and he said he really likes my coconut soap for shaving. I have never attempted to make a specific soap for shaving mostly because I just didn't think there would be a market amongst my customers (and dh wouldn't use it as he has a full beard & mustache LOL). I would like to try to make a small batch as a gift for this gentleman. I asked him how big his mug was and he said maybe 3 inches. So I thought I'd use a 2" pvc pipe just to make sure it fits. But what makes soap a 'shaving' soap?


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I make it. My hubby won't use anything but. Have a few customers who buy it, although it is not a best seller at the moment. 
I make mine and pour in a flat box about 1 1/2 inch thick then cut with round cookie cutters. Hard to get the right size with PVC.. ask me how I know... :crazy

You have to use.. well.. you don't HAVE to.. but it helps, to use some type of 'slip' which could be several different clays. 
I use the recipe from David Fisher at about.com and it turned out pretty good.. although I did tweak mine somewhat. (I use goat milk in mine) The trick is to use a good brush to make really good lather. 
There are several different type cups you can use to hold the soap. I sell mine in 2 sizes.. and also have them in refill sizes also. I just tie them in a small celo bag with a label.

Rett


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Barb makes it and there is a recipe up in the recipe sticky


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

It is a very best seller of mine, and the men that use it won't use anything but anymore.. Try the recipe in the recipe section it is a very good one.. Clays are what most of us soapers use for slip.. I scent mine in Bay Rum with Lime or Sandal wood vanilla.. I cannot keep it in stock and I make it in 3 in PVC... Lasts forever..
Some women like it also for shaving legs, arms etc..
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Where do you all get your mugs and brushes


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Sondra, many of the dollar stores have huge mugs that it fits in and you can google the brushes or get them from many soap supply places.. there are cheap ones and expensive ones.. it makes great gifts for the men in your family
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Man wish we didn't have to order stuff from online. 
Thanks Barb

Sondra


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That you....I will check the recipe post!

I don't want to buy an FO just for this. I have sandalwood and while I like it I think it's a bit strong. Very men's cologny smelling to me. I don't have plain vanilla but I have Warm Vanilla Sugar. Think I could add a bit of that? The only other think I have with vanilla is Coconut Mango Vanilla. Time to get the cotton balls out.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

think Men like the sandalwood tho.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not finding Barb's recipe in the recipe section. Am I missing it somehow?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't find it either will ask her to post it again.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

It was posted by Sherri.... thanks so much
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

